# Kliché overdrive mod



## stlouis79 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi folks,
I don't have much knowledge in electronics but I would like to add 2 other clipping options (leds and silicon diodes) to the circuit. Would someone be able to validate the changes I made to the schematic or help me correct if it's not right?
Thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 9, 2021)

That will work.  You'll need to reduce R19 to keep IC2 from clipping when the LEDs are selected.  Try 220K.  To maintain the same voicing, increase C14 to 1.5nF.  There will be a significant volume difference between the LEDs and Ge diodes.  The GAIN control will have a different feel when the LEDs are selected.  If I may offer a suggestion, replace one of the LEDs with a Si diode.  That will do two things: reduce the volume in LED mode and provide asymmetric clipping in that mode.


----------



## stlouis79 (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks Chuck! I appreciate your detailed answer! You took the time to suggest improvements and that's exactly what I wanted! I think I will use sockets.
Cheers!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 26, 2021)

How did it turn out?


----------



## stlouis79 (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm still waiting to receive components so I haven't started yet. I keep you posted! Thanks!


----------



## Ben Love (Mar 31, 2021)

I've been thinking of doing something like this, how would one wire it up to the PCB?


----------

